# Vaping, The Selfie Guide



## Alex (27/11/14)

http://imgur.com/a/BQOyJ

_He posted this guide for his "Uber Cool Aunt" to help her start the journey. I was going to post it here, but it's very pic heavy. So just click on the link above for more._






It made me so happy to hear you wanted to quit smoking!! Truly hope vaping can help you! I wanted to make you a picture guide to help you understand all this junk, but the main camera on my phone is wonky. However, my front facing camera is working just fine, so SELFIE TIME!

for the rest click here


Comments on reddit are here

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (27/11/14)

Super pictorial. Thanks @Alex
Gotta love that MVP - what a device! Hall of fame stuff.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (27/11/14)

Cool t-shirt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (27/11/14)

hahaha nice one Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/11/14)

Hahaha Thats how you do it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (27/11/14)

I just loved his animated facial expressions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (27/11/14)

brilliant

Reactions: Like 1


----------

